# question about canon eos 500D



## canon500d (Aug 24, 2010)

i bought this camera two weeks ago. i am new to DSLR photography. 
i wonder if this camera is kaputt.

i have to use view finder when i use Full Auto and CA mode.  in M mode, P mode, the LCD can be switched on but in  Auto , CA mode, the LCD cannot be switched on.  i must use the view finder.

is this normal ?  i wonder......


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2010)

I suspect that your answer can be found in the user's manual.  

I'd suggest getting used to using the viewfinder.  For most things, it's the better option.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 24, 2010)

The whole point of a DSLR or SLR is the fact you look through the lens via the viewfinder, live view via lcd screens would be useful for certain applications but not permanently on so possibly your new camera is hoping you will look before taking a shot. Read the manual for further information regarding this specific model, somewhere in there it will hold this precious information. H


----------



## canon500d (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you, gentlemen. 
user manual said nothing.
i understand now i should use more the view finder, instead of LSD. 
i just wonder why this function is not functioning in certain mode. 
anyway, thank you.


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2010)

canon500d said:


> thank you, gentlemen.
> user manual said nothing. *Of course it didn't. Nothing at all.*
> i understand now i should use more the view finder, instead of LSD.
> i just wonder why this function is not functioning in certain mode.
> anyway, thank you.


Staying off the LSD is a good idea too! :lmao:

Say, did you know your shift key is kaputt too? :thumbdown:

You need to revisit the users manual, several times. :thumbup:

Pay close attention to #1 on page 106, where the users manual say's nothing. http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0300002246/01/eosrti-eos500d-imh-en.pdf


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2010)

> user manual said nothing.


Did you read page 106?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2010)

canon500d said:


> thank you, gentlemen.
> user manual said nothing.
> i understand now i should use more the view finder, instead of LSD.
> >SNIP>.



Definitely,definitely,use more viewfinder than LSD...yes!


----------



## canon500d (Aug 25, 2010)

Re :#5 
OK, got that. thank you. :blushing:
Re :#6 
yes. peace of mind now. :lmao:
Re :#7
yep.


----------



## beadgirl87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey,
I'm pretty sure the live view is only in manual modes. This is what I have noticed using the cameras in the shop. It's just something Canon have done with the camera. Nothing wrong with the camera, whoever sold it to you probably should have mentioned it.
The live view is sometimes useful but not as accurate as the viewfinder.


----------



## Traverse (Sep 6, 2010)

beadgirl87 said:


> Hey,
> I'm pretty sure the live view is only in manual modes. This is what I have noticed using the cameras in the shop. It's just something Canon have done with the camera. Nothing wrong with the camera, whoever sold it to you probably should have mentioned it.
> The live view is sometimes useful but not as accurate as the viewfinder.



This.

I just got off of a 500D that I used for about a year. I never had a need for the Live View screen, but it is only available in the manual modes.


----------



## alargo (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys.  It's a little late for this, but I have the Japanese Kiss X3 and until today the live view worked in all modes.  As of last night, it only works in a few of the modes.  Are the US and Japanese models, in fact, different in terms of features enabled or disabled.  I've had this camera for about 3 or 4 years now.


----------

